# Can a 722k UHF receiver go bad?



## stevenmh (Jun 19, 2009)

Signed up with Dish in July. Have a 722k on one end of the house, TV2 is on the other end of the house and through 4 walls. Had to make a patch cable and get the antenna up in the air a little to make it work, but once I did that, it's worked flawlessly all this time.

Until this week. One night we go to watch TV in the bedroom and get nothing. Assumed batteries were going, so got a fresh set. Same thing. Figured the remote's UHF transmitter went bad, but to prove it I borrowed the remote from our 222k and paired it with the 722k. Still couldn't get it to work. So then I figured it had to be a problem with the antenna or patch cable. So I borrowed the antenna from the 222k and reterminated both ends of the patch cable. Still nothing. 

If I'm in the same room as the 722k, it works, even with the IR covered up, so the remote is broadcasting UHF and the 722k is picking it up. But if I go just 15 feet away and around the corner into the kitchen, it gets flaky. A couple more steps and it's done. For it to be working fine across the house for months and then suddenly not be able to work from the next room, and with everything external to the box being ruled out, I don't see how it could be anything other than the box. I tried a hard reset as a last resort... I didn't expect it to work, and it didn't.

Has anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Double-check that your antenna jumper is still connected properly. Also, you may be experiencing RF interference. Just like when you listen to the radio and some days you get a ton of static, or have an area of the house where the radio won't pick anything up, the remote and receiver could be having the same problem. Your neighbor could have gotten a new baby monitor or something that's interfering. Metal objects in the path of the signal are also an issue.

You can extend the antenna into the other room:


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you are using a 21.0 UHF Pro remote for the 722k, you might have better luck with range if you switch from an odd address to an even. Also try changing from a low remote address to a high (or the other way). If you do have some interference, even addresses use the B band and shift the ranges for the addresses to a lower frequency. That could move it out of the area of interference, but the lower frequency has more range with the same amount of power. If you are using a 6.x UHF Pro, the A/B range is changed with a switch under the battery cover instead of odd/even address.

BattleZone's diagram would be a sure fire way to control TV2 in the other end of the house. If you have multiple remote TV2 locations, it is sometimes better to replace your patch cable with a long coax run to a central location. Or a longer patch cable and put it "higher in the air".

Interference is more likely, but yes, the 722k's UHF receiver can have gone south on you.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I have my 722 configured similar to what BattleZone has suggested. The difference is the remote antenna and TV2 out feeds back into the single cable from the switch. That solved all my problems with the multiple remotes.


----------



## mark40 (Mar 18, 2010)

My modem and wireless router are in my work shed. Is there a gadget I can get to hook up to my 722k so it will pick up the internet so i can use ppv and all the other features that require an internet connection?


----------



## Chad1327 (Mar 21, 2010)

There is probably a bunch but I use a AirPort Express from Apple It is very easy to set up with your network and if you use itunes you can plug computer speakers in to it or even a sound sound system


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

:welcome_s Chad1327.


----------

